# The house is ready for you



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Walked up on this after my guys got going.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Another reason to love New Construction!


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

RCP said:


> Another reason to love New Construction!


 Don't let the pictures fool you!! That is crap on the side of the washer, and used pink underwear on the top


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Gabe,

Be thankful, be VERY thankful, you ain't Wadsworth Painting in Duxbury MA.

My mother is have extensive painting done. Do I hafta shame your whining by posting another pix of her house? :no:

:laughing:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

daArch said:


> Gabe,
> 
> Be thankful, be VERY thankful, you ain't Wadsworth Painting in Duxbury MA.
> 
> ...


I am VERRRRRRYYYYYYY grateful of my wonderful wife.
Cleean Housee OOHHHH YYYAAA baby
She had to do this to me before I entered my house


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Bill, I have seen that pic, why does she want something painted that can't be seen!:jester:

Gabe, 
Rob wants to know what you said to the Homeowner!
Did you grin and bear it?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

RCP said:


> Gabe,
> Rob wants to know what you said to the Homeowner!


SPEECHLESS,
Just wanted to getter done and get outta there


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Hey ewing, in picture #2, did your guys paint AROUND that huge pile of laundry or am I seeing things?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

WisePainter said:


> Hey ewing, in picture #2, did your guys paint AROUND that huge pile of laundry or am I seeing things?


 ya had them move it, we finished it up


----------



## ParagonVA (Feb 3, 2009)

that sucks man. i've been there before, I feel your pain. I just try to tell myself that if a customer lives that way, then they shouldn't be too picky in the end. Of course, I'm too picky as it is...

what do the bathrooms look like?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

ParagonVA said:


> that sucks man. i've been there before, I feel your pain. I just try to tell myself that if a customer lives that way, then they shouldn't be too picky in the end. Of course, I'm too picky as it is...
> 
> what do the bathrooms look like?


here you go


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

WisePainter said:


> Hey ewing, in picture #2, did your guys paint AROUND that huge pile of laundry or am I seeing things?


Kinda looks like wall paper or am I wrong?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

timhag said:


> Kinda looks like wall paper or am I wrong?


H.O. DIYer Faux paint job (sponged)


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

RCP said:


> Bill, I have seen that pic, why does she want something painted that can't be seen!:jester:
> 
> Gabe,
> Rob wants to know what you said to the Homeowner!
> Did you grin and bear it?


After some roof leaks, a ceiling needed replacing. And then the hall paper I hung in 1980 had some popped seems (crappy pre-pasted sh!t) . and my paint job from 1980 was looking a little loong in the tooth. Some leaks in a bay window. 

The house was gutted and re-built in 1979-80. And living ten feet from high water with only a seawall to keep the bay at bay, nature does it's work. Yup, even MY coatings don't last much longer than 30 years. 

anyway the work just snowballed from one room to another. I haven't seen the house since August (she's living in the "retirement" apt they bought four years ago, so I visit there) 

I'd love to see where she's moved all that crap. After we carted her off to the hospital with a perferated appendix one year ago, me my brother and our wives shoveled many tons out, but that warn't a dent.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

Oh yeah I've been there more than once. I've even had a guy sat in an armchair reading a newspaper whilst I've been trying to texture a ceiling .

There's been the odd few that I've refused to put drop sheets on the floor because of the crap they might pick up.

One thing about this trade is that you get to see allsorts of homes and meet allsorts of people. I dunno how some of them can live the way they do.

The stories I could tell and the things I've found underneath people's beds would probably make a good book.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

No Sir.

There is no way on God's green earth will I tolerate a work area that's as cluttered as the one in the pictures. Thankfully I haven't had to cross that bridge yet, save for the apartment make ready spray jobs.
But that doesn't count.
Hey why are all the knobs missing from the vanity?


I feel faint.


----------



## ParagonVA (Feb 3, 2009)

uh huh...those bathrooms are just as I expected. You'll need a clothespin for your nose to paint behind the toilets and then you'll want to :boxing: the HO


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

lol, you have a Bob and Tom sigline quote! They took B&T away 2 years ago here in KC.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

No, thats from The Big Lebowski

Top 10 movie of all time:thumbsup:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

ParagonVA said:


> uh huh...those bathrooms are just as I expected. You'll need a clothespin for your nose to paint behind the toilets and then you'll want to :boxing: the HO


The worst two houses I've had:

The whole family should have been contestants on "The World's Greatest Loser". None of them could obviously fit on the toilet, and ....... well it was gross. The boys obviously couldn't see what the were aiming with or what the were aiming at ....... it was GROSS.

The other was a re-model. The bathroom I was to paper was being used by all the trades. DISGUSTING !!! Luckily I had a pair of long industrial rubber gloves and a gallon of bleach. I was unmerciful with my use of it.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

WisePainter said:


> lol, you have a Bob and Tom sigline quote! They took B&T away 2 years ago here in KC.





Bender said:


> No, thats from The Big Lebowski
> 
> Top 10 movie of all time:thumbsup:



doh!!!

mah bad.

B&T is "_shut the f up *Randy*_"


----------



## ParagonVA (Feb 3, 2009)

daArch said:


> The worst two houses I've had:
> 
> The whole family should have been contestants on "The World's Greatest Loser". None of them could obviously fit on the toilet, and ....... well it was gross. The boys obviously couldn't see what the were aiming with or what the were aiming at ....... it was GROSS.
> 
> The other was a re-model. The bathroom I was to paper was being used by all the trades. DISGUSTING !!! Luckily I had a pair of long industrial rubber gloves and a gallon of bleach. I was unmerciful with my use of it.


that sucks. I had one that was so bad I asked the HO to clean around the toilet 1st. It's my style to not ask much from the HO, but in this case I _had_ to. When I went in to finally paint it, I noticed the montage of piss stains on the wall adjacent to the toilet. I said to myself that this was gonna be the first time ever I've had to do or say this: "let's prime over piss!" 

After the bathroom was done for a few days with no bleed through, (or I should say piss through), the HO told me that the stains were back. I wadded up some TP and wiped the pee from the walls just to make sure it wasn't bleeding through. I had to tell her in a very bluntly, "uh, your boys need better aim". She was like, "oh no, not my boys!" So...I had to bring her in there with a rag and say, "go ahead, wipe it off. that's on top of the paint, what do you think that means? Class, all together now..."


----------



## ParagonVA (Feb 3, 2009)

WisePainter said:


> doh!!!
> 
> mah bad.
> 
> B&T is "_shut the f up *Randy*_"


Yeah man, The Big Lebowski is definitely top 5 of all time for me. I love most Coen Bros. movies, but this one is probably their most creative. I used to hate it like a lot of people I know, but someone told me to just pay super close attention to it and I'd love it. Now I've seen it like 5-6 times.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

See this sh** all the time on insurance restoration jobs. I just tell the people they are going to have to clean up *their* mess before we can start repairing/painting. You ought to see some of the looks I get. I also refuse to have me or the guys paint around a filthy toilet. When the homeowner starts to object, I just pull out the insurane co. work authorization order and show them it doesnt include cleaning their filth. With some of the more obnoxious HO's I just tell them I dont have "Merry Maid" stamped on my a55.

(Though I gotta tell ya, I do have a soft spot in my heart for the HO's who are honestly mortified by a few dust balls and dirt under the fridge.)

One of the worst I was ever in: Walked into an ins. resto job with one of the guys. House was filthy in addition to the minor fire in the kitchen. We walked back out and I looked down at my legs and noticed thousands of black specks all the way up to mid thigh. Same on my helper's. FLEAS! Took the exterminator 2 weeks to kill the fleas, wait for any eggs to hatch, and exterminate again. Didn't matter that he killed all the fleas, we both itched in the back of our minds every day we were there.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> One of the worst I was ever in: Walked into an ins. resto job with one of the guys. House was filthy in addition to the minor fire in the kitchen. We walked back out and I looked down at my legs and noticed thousands of black specks all the way up to mid thigh. Same on my helper's. FLEAS! Took the exterminator 2 weeks to kill the fleas, wait for any eggs to hatch, and exterminate again. Didn't matter that he killed all the fleas, we both itched in the back of our minds every day we were there.


Reminds me of an entire trailer park make over project I worked on. I was one of the trailer inspectors who went through and decide which to keep and which trailers to haul away.
One of them had thousands of fleas and we didn't know it for awhile, then we saw them all over us and moving upwards. I was stripped down and running for the office full speed.
Thanks for reminding me...


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

ParagonVA said:


> that sucks. I had one that was so bad I asked the HO to clean around the toilet 1st. It's my style to not ask much from the HO, but in this case I _had_ to. When I went in to finally paint it, I noticed the montage of piss stains on the wall adjacent to the toilet. I said to myself that this was gonna be the first time ever I've had to do or say this: "let's prime over piss!"
> 
> After the bathroom was done for a few days with no bleed through, (or I should say piss through), the HO told me that the stains were back. I wadded up some TP and wiped the pee from the walls just to make sure it wasn't bleeding through. I had to tell her in a very bluntly, "uh, your boys need better aim". She was like, "oh no, not my boys!" So...I had to bring her in there with a rag and say, "go ahead, wipe it off. that's on top of the paint, what do you think that means? Class, all together now..."


There's a toilet bowl "game" called "Potty Pot Shots". It consists of paper cut outs of warships with bulls-eys on them. GUARANTEED to hold the attention and the aim of the most wandering A.D.D. pisser.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

(Though I gotta tell ya, I do have a soft spot in my heart for the HO's who are honestly mortified by a few dust balls and dirt under the fridge.)


Gotta love them,too bad there are not more


----------



## ParagonVA (Feb 3, 2009)

chrisn said:


> (Though I gotta tell ya, I do have a soft spot in my heart for the HO's who are honestly mortified by a few dust balls and dirt under the fridge.)
> 
> 
> Gotta love them,too bad there are not more


I know. I always try to make them feel better by saying that almost every house is that way. Who's gonna move their super heavy stuff to vacuum anyway?



daArch said:


> There's a toilet bowl "game" called "Potty Pot Shots". It consists of paper cut outs of warships with bulls-eys on them. GUARANTEED to hold the attention and the aim of the most wandering A.D.D. pisser.


nice!!


----------

